# What is the longest to leave your cows alone?



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

If my cows have plenty of grass and water, How long can I leave them alone without checking on them? I will be living a bit away and was thinking to have a neighbor keep an eye out. 

What about video cameras? I would go there on a regular basis and stay at the house. Any thoughts.. I dont own these cows yet, just wondering if this is possible. I know that cattle used to live on the range for months at a time... Please give your opinion. 

I would eventually be there full time and if I need to pay someone I will in the meantime.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I wouldn't even think about it unless you have top of the line fences (electric probably) and locked gates. 
Stock theft is a very real concern in the country and if someone with no character figures out you're not at home, your cows might find their way into someone else's trailer. 

If the pasture is safe, the animals themselves will do fine with limited human contact-- but i wouldn't want to risk them being walked away, and if you're not going to be home to enjoy them anyway I don't see the point of spending the cash to feed stock while feed is at a premium for the year.... unless you've got a once in a lifetime set of specific animals in mind.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I think most of it is going to depend on population density where the cattle are. I know any number of ranchers in MT and WY that have cattle out on summer pasture with plenty of grass/water/salt and good fences that check on them somewhere between once a week and once a month, depending on where they are located.

But these cattle are in rather remote areas, with limited or difficult access by vehicles/trailers and not 'gentle' cattle to handle either. Theft would be one of the issues and to get them into corrals and loaded into trailers would require vehicle, trailer, probably portable corrals as many of the places don't have permanent corrals available ... and likely saddle horses to corral the cattle.

Also, those places are usually remote enough that the few people in those areas would recognize a 'strange' vehicle and trailer, particularly moving cattle.

In a more populated area with easier access and cattle used to being hand fed and handled by people on foot, probably not something I would contemplate myself.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I think check on them every hour and you will lose few cattle but you will ones that die from calving...


I think check on them every day and you will lose more cattle than every hour


I think check on them once a week and you will lose MORE CATTLE from all above plus stealing ..ones that get out and you never find..

I also think paying somebody to watch them will eat your profits real fast


If you are running 10 head and lose one thats 10 % right off the top of profits....

I also think unless your running more than 50 cows...it will be a non profit operations...expense of gas or hiring someone to watch


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

I have livestock in a pasture down the road, I check them every day. 25 acres, nearly new 4 strand fence, 2 australian electric, 2 barbed wire, locked gates. Cows aren't real bright, unless you have fairly new woven or welded wire fence 48" or higher, I'd be checking them every 24 hours. Will your neighbor recognize if a cow is looking off or will they just tell you if the fence is down?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

If by "checking" you mean counting against theft, you've got good answers above. But I'd think about incubation periods for whatever ails cattle around you, pink eye, pneumonia, and the like. New calves need to be checked once a day - look and listen.

If you're thinking theft, unless you're prepared to thwart rustlers in the act you may as well count up at the end of the season. They're as likely to come in broad daylight as hirelings as nighttime vandals cutting through fenceline. Any pasture out of sight with road access seems to be fair game.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess I'm lazy but here's my opinion: 

Provided your fence is good and there's plenty for them to eat AND it's grass growing season, I'd think you can get by with once a week. I'm not saying things like theft, injuries, and escapes can't occur during that period. 

Now, a whole nother' story is during calving season. If you have an animal that's due to calve you ought to see her at least every day. 

Just my opinion. I have had lease pastures in the past that was far enough away that I didn't check my cattle but once a week and it worked out fine for me. It may not work for you, but it worked for me. If I happen to lose one, I'll write her off on my taxes and replace her. 

All this above opinion is only for mature healthy cattle. If you're dealing with sick, young, or bottle calves......................Check them every fifteen minutes.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I am a needy rancher. I need to see my cows every day. A state road runs through our property and if anything is out of place, someone tells me pretty quick. I love it when they are on spring pasture when I just need to show up and see.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I think this topic has come up before. I always think about the "what if's" -- fence breaks, water problems, calving issues, predator problems, theft (seems to be on the increase). 

No matter how good a babysitter you get, you will be out money and nobody will take care of your animals the way you can (or should).


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

I turned mine our in May and only went out to see them a few times before we pulled them in in October, I was busy this summer the first summer I went every other day and that was the year something killed one. Mine are branded hard to steal


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

opportunity said:


> I turned mine our in May and only went out to see them a few times before we pulled them in in October, I was busy this summer the first summer I went every other day and that was the year something killed one. Mine are branded hard to steal


Are you saying hard to steal because they are branded..or for other reasons like great fencing? 

For sure I will brand my cattle. i was thinking of setting up cameras as well..This is on the main hwy... I would be there during calving season full time.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

opportunity said:


> Mine are branded hard to steal


Maybe if they were going to load them up on a trailer and go straight to auction, but not if someone eats the cow and disposes of the hide....

Sometimes, you gotta think like a crook.


----------

